# Want tighter groups, and better stability check out smoothstability



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

bumparoosky


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

softballfan said:


> You are guaranteed for better stability, that means tighter groups. This is a good one guys check it out at smoothstabiliy.com. People are loving it and you cant go wrong with a 21 day money back guarantee(100%).
> Sales
> Tyler


I agree 100%. Try one these out people, you won't be dissappointed, i promise.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Cmon guys check it out.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Is it there*

I see to not be able to locate this web page. Is it just me?


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I agree....there is no visable link for me


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

there is no website


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Its smoothstability.com. We can not post a live link unless we are a sponsor. We plan on being a sponsor once we have the extra money.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

With the positive responses so far. It will not be long.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

This stabilizer will improve how your bow holds.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Give me a pm if you need more information. Thanks 
Tyler


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

If you want an honest review from a first time Smooth Stability shooter watch my video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV61SPHIlcM

I promise you that if you try one, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent job Pike.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

go get em pike


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll agree that this stabilizer rocks. Shot a Vegas round today. Averaged 9.2 points per arrow. Very nice considering that I have less than 350 shots through the Athens Accomplice and less than 100 through these new overspined arrows that I'm shooting.

Great product, great stuff.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to let everyone know beastmaster. Great shooting. Dont take my word for it listen to all our staffshooters they dont lie, neither do I. It really helped my stabilization, I am not know great 3D shooter but I love to hunt but I love to shoot better groups when I can. Now I do. Check it out guys and gals.
Tyler:darkbeer:


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

I back up both guys. Check out the pictures of all us staffers. Everyone of us have improved our groups with the smooth stability stab. They are worth the money and they are modular. You buy one set of weights and as many shafts as you want for alot cheaper than a nice 3D set up and a nice hunting set up!!!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Let give you a bump you guys are graet to work with thacks Mike


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks to hear from you Mike. I hope you love the stabilizer and I cant wait to hear from you. Thanks so much to everyone.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Lets go to the top


----------



## moshootahoyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they look cool!!


----------



## moshootahoyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what's the guarantee all about?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

If you buy one and use it and you dont think its any better then your current stabilizer or it dosent help you, we will buy it back from you within 21 days.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Will the bow fit into a bow case without having to remove the stabilizer? I'm thiking of the Plano or similar cases.
What do you recommend for a 32 ATA Accomplice for hunting? I love the looks of the longer stabilizer (8")but will it make my bow too front heavy?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

It depends on the length you use. It will be hard with anything past 6" I would guess. Alot of our customers with the Athens bows are using the 8" with a quick disconnect to take it off while in a case. It will lay down right beside the bow in your case though after you take it off. Let me know if you have anymore questions.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump, SmoothStability, staffshooters, are dealers Michiana Backwoods Adventures, Borkholder


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Borkholder Archery


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hunting season is close get your Smooth Stability camo stabilizer today. Will improve accuracy, because of weight around edges.:darkbeer:


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bring it to the top for greatness. Accuracy doesnt have to come and go like it used to, be solid all day everyday. No more swaying, or not being steady. This will make you as steady as you ever have been. Good Hunting.
Tyler:darkbeer:


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

They work absolutely great. I took it out of the box and shot this from 40 yards first grouping. Did not group after that. And look pretty cool also.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

They will look pretty good beside that monster buck you kill, let me tell you I cant wait.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump for a great stab.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

You guys have to try one for at least 21days, I guarantee that 85% of everyone that trys one will like and it will be more stable. Stability is what you need for 2010. Call me anytime for questions. GREAT STABILIZER
Tyler:darkbeer:


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Dont be afraid to change, it is a good stabilizer and that is no joke. It is even better when it is on your bow, know just check them out and tell me what you think. Thanks so much and god bless.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump for customer service


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Tyler I will be calling you next week to order a 12" and my be a 6'' rod thanks for all the help YOUR FRAIND MIKE


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

No problem Mike anytime you need anything just hollar. Thinks 
Tyler


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks Tyler you are to easy to work with MIKE


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump for the Smoothness!!!


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Also Bump for customer satisfaction.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hunting Season awaits. What we waiting for, we have yet to find out. Better yet, we have no clue what we are going to see, but sure would look big with a smoothstability stabilizer in the picture. Get yours today.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

You wont get screwed if you dont like it. We will buy it back after 21days. 100% MONEYBACK GUARANTEE.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

:darkbeer:BUMP....................


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out my smooth Stab on my videos here at http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae146/armydad71/


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

asa1485 said:


> They work absolutely great. I took it out of the box and shot this from 40 yards first grouping. Did not group after that. And look pretty cool also.




I gotta ask, what bow is the blue one you have pic'd here? And what is that mounted behind, and down under where the stab mounts? Looks like a chunk of rubber of some sort? Absolutely BEAUTIFUL my friend.
Best looking target rig I've seen in a LONG while. Possibly EVER.

Also, what's the red Hoyt? Is that an AM35 or something else?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you very much. The blue one is a 2008 Alpine Pro Comp. It is a piece of rubber if you will that Alpine puts in the riser to help take out any noise in the riser during shots.

The red one is a Alphamax 35


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahh yes the red one! Very nice!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I figured you would notice it! LOL


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Great looking. BUMPPPPPPPPPP.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Tighter groups are better.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey all I got to say is you have to get one of these in your hands. Its even better when you get one in your hand. Check them out.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump for all SS GUYS.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

A bump for all you ss guys hope to oder one this week


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

TTT for SS!


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys havent heard from me in a while. Just got back from my honeymoon and I am ready to rock n roll. Hunting season is here. Glad to take anyones questions about the stab. Good Hunting, from all the guys at Smooth Stability.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Great Product, Great Performance, and the best customer service. We will work with you. Let me know what you guys thank, and I would even be happier to answer anything question you have. Thanks 
Tyler


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## SteveAllOut (Jan 27, 2009)

*Smaller Groups*

WOW these Stabilizers are the cats MEOW, Get one (or two) and try them. It is amazing how the Smooooooth Stability Stabilizer tightens groups. There are a lot of different products out there but this one in my opinion is a must have.
Steve:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

We are currently looking for archery shops that want to sell a truly great stabilizer. Contact me whenever. Smoothstability stabilizers would be great christmas presents. You can find my number at our website. 
Sales
Tyler


----------



## SteveAllOut (Jan 27, 2009)

*Great Product*

Definatly a Great Additional piece to anyone’s archery arsenal.


----------



## radialx300 (Jun 26, 2009)

i like it


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Get it now before we introduce the new open class custom stabilizer. These stabs. work like a charm. Get yours to try today, it does make a difference.
Tyler


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*looks great*

they look very clean and yet diffrent, i wish you guys the very best


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

softballfan said:


> Get it now before we introduce the new open class custom stabilizer. These stabs. work like a charm. Get yours to try today, it does make a difference.
> Tyler


Can't wait to see them Tyler.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Great present for the holidays. Treat yourself to a great stabilizer. We are now a sponsor of this great website. Happy holidays
Tyler


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Tyler that is great to here you guys just keep uo the good work and we will keep pushing the product


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds good, thanks Mike.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Run it back to the top


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Tyler I will be calling you on sunday I have aguy that is going to order a 12' he my stab and he said it held better then the b-stringer and was lighter so we will talk sunday have a good weekend


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

I tried Mike Cox's stab yesterday. Man what a difference it made. I could hold longer and steadier. I liked it so much I ordered one off your website this morning. So Mike won't be calling for me on Sunday.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

if you really want a stab get a paradigm:wink:

j/k if i wasnt shooting a sos(and loving it) i would deffinatly without doubt be using a SS. 

owners seem like great guys and thats a huge selling point for me

keep up the good work and good luck with sales.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Take it to the top for a great group of guys


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Top of the food chain...SS stabilizers!!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

That is a monster Alfa, huge I have hunted almost 60 days in a row since my honeymoon, and I have only pulled back on one. About a 140 class. Seen a hog yesterday. Two weeks left for me, I will be out everyday for the next two weeks and hopefully get a good SS picture. Hope everyone has a happy holidays. 
Tyler


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Back to the top for the night


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I wish they could have a little more weight adjustability on the end like the Doinker Dish..


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

yOU CAN ADD MORE WIGHT TO THE FRONT YOU JUST ADD A WIGHT RING TO GET MORE TO THE FRONT


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I was talking about more on one side or other, i know about adding weight rings but being able too add it to bottom or side help with torquing issues....


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

bowtecher82nd said:


> I was talking about more on one side or other, i know about adding weight rings but being able too add it to bottom or side help with torquing issues....


We didnt make them offset because in some sanctions they are not allowed to be off-set.


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out the "NEW" High Roller, it is sweet and you guys need to get one. They will go fast.
Tyler


----------

